# Charger Question



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I just purchased a Focus Bold2 from Hungary (phenomenal build quality) and the bike came with the charger, but not the US version. See the attached picture its showing it needs a 230V input. If I use an adapter to plug into US 110, will it work but just not as fast or do I need to get a 220 outlet installed in my garage? Thanks


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

How much is a US spec charger from one of their dealers?


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

$160, but I would prefer to use the one I already paid for.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Wow, that's pricey, no wonder you're looking for options!


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

You can try to find a travel converter but finding a European to American one in America it going to be tough.

Or you can get a step up/step down

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2000-Watts...pid=18022216644&hash=item3cffc15eea:rk:1:pf:0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/300W-Watt-...lPaddedFlatRateEnvelope!63368!US!-1:rk:8:pf:0


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I ended up buying one of those. I did find the step up unit for less than $20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

